# Kong Dog Beds?



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried a Kong Dog bed? 

Penny has sucked Cash back into the habit of chewing things up and I can't keep a dog bed in the garage for more than a day! They don't chew the dog beds in the house (because they are never alone in the house), but the garage is a different story. They have chewed up every dog bed I put in the garage and the blankets that I put down for them are shredded into pieces. It's getting cold here and when I have to put them out in the garage there really isn't much left for them to lay down on. I know they have to be cold sleeping on the floor, even though they cuddle together, but I'm tired of throwing money away on new beds that get destroyed immediately. 

I did try sitting them down and having a strongly worded conversation about how to keep their things nice, but they apparently weren't listening to me. 

My neighbor suggested the Kong dog bed, but she has little dogs and they are nowhere near the chewing experts that I have! Just thought I would see if anyone had tried one and if they held up?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Those strongly worded conversations never work in our house either. No matter how many 4-letter words I throw in either 

We checked out the Kong beds at the store and to me they felt a little too thin so we didn't take a chance on them. Perhaps the link that GarysApollo posted earlier to the Titan bed may be of interest? It's pricey but it looks like it would be a decent investment, especially given the 30-day guarantee.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a Kong bed and like it, but Miles is not a bed chewer. His coonhound friend has scratched and chewed through several, so they are likely not too durable.


----------

